# معظم أجهزة المختبر



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه محاضرة قيمة بعنوان Lab Equipments بصيغة العرض التقديمي حيث تحتوي على شرح مفصل لمعظم الاجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في المختبر

اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## anas7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلم ايديك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## soma-20 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور مهندس ياسر ,, معلومات جدا ً رائعة تسلم يا غالي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذا المشاركة

للعلم فقط: أنا م. عيسى و ليس ياسر


----------



## eng.M.elkheshen (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم العطر


----------



## aysam (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا نجم الملتقى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

aysam قال:


> شكرا يا نجم الملتقى


 

هذا كثير جدا علّي
شكرا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## Eng.Mssj (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ماقصرت


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.mssj قال:


> ماقصرت


 

كل ما نعمله لوجه الله اولا ثم للرقي بمنتدانا عاليا بإذن الله

شكرا لمرورك العطر


----------



## احساس قيصر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

احساس قيصر قال:


> شكرا


 

عفوا يا اخي
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (3 يناير 2010)

مشــــــــــكور م عيســـــى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 يناير 2010)

بندر الدلابيح قال:


> مشــــــــــكور م عيســـــى


 

لا شكر على واجب اخي


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (5 يناير 2010)

م التحبو قال:


> مشكككككككككككككككككووووووور


 


حياك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد 
اذا اردت اى معلومات عن اجهزه المعامل يمكنك مراسلتى على [email protected]

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحيه طيبه و بعد

بخصوص أجهزة Full-Automated Hematology Analyzers هل لديكم موديلات التاليه أو أى موديلات أخرى*​*
ABX Micros 60 
DREW EXCELL 18 
ADVIA 60 
ERMA PCE210

أتمنى لو أن أحد لديه أى وثائق للصيانه أو ال Service Manual الخاص بأحد تلك الموديلات بأى صيغه.

ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (22 يناير 2010)

sollyforever02 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد ​*
> *اذا اردت اى معلومات عن اجهزه المعامل يمكنك مراسلتى على [email protected]*​*
> ...


 




​


----------



## عفوك يا الله (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

الله يوفق ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أبو موئل (7 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك ومكثورين الخير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)

عفوك يا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله يوفق ويعطيك الف عافية




بارك الله فيك يا أخي لمرورك الطيب





​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)

الملاك الذهبي قال:


> شكرا


 

العفو

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)

أبو موئل قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لك ومكثورين الخير


 
شكرا لمرورك أخي


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ajmah (25 فبراير 2010)

الرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)

الطموحة قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك*


 

شكرا لمروركِ أختي

بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)

ajmah قال:


> الرب يبارك فيكم


 

فليبارك لكم الرب مروركم الطيب لموضوعي المتواضع


----------



## eng.burouj (9 نوفمبر 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ليدي لين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس عيسى


----------



## زدراستي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## khadidjabio (11 نوفمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## khadidjabio (11 نوفمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك اخوي


----------



## محمد سعيد رشاد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ليه يا جماعه كل ما احمل ملف من عندكم يدينى امتداد php وما يفتحش ياريت حد يفيدنى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام مبارك (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وممتاز
شكرا


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## troy555 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فداء (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس عيسى ودائما للامام ومزيدا من التالق


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmadba (6 يناير 2011)

مشكورين.................................................


----------



## mohamad alkhlout (6 يناير 2011)

يا شيــــــــــــــخ روح الله يوفقك ويفتحها بوجهك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

*الف الف الف شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الطيب والراقي لموضوعي

واتمنى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم اهل الاسلام والعالمين اجمعين*​


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (30 يوليو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## m.ahmed123 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور وما قصرت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ عيسى .

مشاركة رائعة تسلم لنا .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## ابومسار (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amier alsharief (18 يناير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## may92 (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هالمحاظرة القيمة
.blockdigrams كلش واضحة ومفهومة


----------

